# List your worst tank water disaster.....



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

After having a few myself, I was curious to hear what others have done?

Things I have done:

I have overfilled my 75g tank twice and by that I mean walk away while a hose is in it and the onlything that drew me to it was the sound of the water hitting the carpet.

I installed a new filter that had a small slit in the hose that dripped water for two days before I noticed - same 75g tank.

Every week I make at least 30-45 gallons of RO water and I have overflowed the garbage can I fill at least 5 times. Very easy to do when it only produces about 8 gallons a hour.

Needless to say, I now own a wet/dry vac.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

I took apart my Fx5 to do some maintence, clean the impeller and what not. I put the rubber washer on wrong, filter turned on fine, looked like it was working untill i went downstairs and saw water coming through the ceiling.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

wasnt me but my family.


my uncle was in the navy and brought home his pride n joy. 
tiger fish( i think, poison barbs orange and white stripes saltwater fish)
he had it in a 30g tank and it was doing great for about 3 yrs while he was away. one day while cleaning my aunt cracked the heater glass and didnt realize it. Poor fish got the electric chair. He was the whole reason why i got into aquariums to.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Several overfillings, enough as to the shop vac gained a new home in the heated fish room.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a 12g Eclipse planted tank on my desk at work. After a meeting one day, a bottle of drinking water was left over, which I used to top off my tank. It turned out to be carbonated water, and all the fish went belly up. I changed 75% or more of the water and saved 95% of the fish, and my plants grew great for two weeks.

Have also overfilled my 75g once.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm glad to say I've not had any major disasters...yet. Living on the third floor it's my nightmare that my 90 gallon will burst, not good for me, the fish or the neighbors! My worst problems so far are with summer heat waves and failing heaters.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm always worried I'll come home to a bursted tank. Funny after reading all this, I had to call my insurabce company yesterday and make sure if I had any of my tanks break on me that I was covered for it. I needed the peace of mind.


----------



## tinman (Nov 3, 2009)

my first tank is a 10 gallon 
i got it home filled with water and plop released 6 fantail goldfish and the next day with sleepy eyes i saw them all at the top. 

i was soo mad at the pet store for not telling me and they are like (they are just goldfish we will replace  ) never had goldfish after that


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lesse,the worst.Used to,i housed my breeders in 100count DVD rolodexs,turned upside down.The part the dvds were on,the spindle was easy to break off leaving a perfect hole in the center for feeding and waterchanges.The way i would do my changes,was create a siphon,and drain most of the water from the container,leaving about a half inch,to keep the fish wet.Kink hose,move down the line.had a bucket i would fill and place on the self above,and gravity would drain water from bucket to the containers.Well,one day i get all of them siphoned and am working on adding the water back.One of the fish,i had to drip acclimate him in his container a he just got shipped to me.So with a drip drip drip,i think itll be awhile.So i forget,lol.I leave and about an hour later i realize the drip was still going.Ok for some fish,but bettas are surface breathers,and will drown.I rushed home,and he was overflowing,and struggling to breathe,but was fine.LOL poor fellow.

Needless to say,when its waterchange day i dont leave.


----------



## Niki7 (Aug 16, 2010)

Last week, one of my cats tried to sit on top of my 15 gal holding tank which happened to be on the floor (dumb Niki left it there!). Well the cat kicked the AC50 so it was sideways but the intake was still submerged, so the pump kept pumping water out the back of it, all over my floor, and down through to the basement floor. Only about 5 gallons, but WHAT A MESS. Dang cat!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Went to fill my AC50 to help prime the impeller after a PWC and forgot to re-mount the motor before filling. Dumped a bunch of water down behind the tank and cabinet and blew the circuit breaker. Had to wait about a day with a fan going off of an extension cord before I could flip the breaker and resupply power. Sole reason I invested in a battery backup (aside from power outages).


----------



## syddriver (Sep 27, 2010)

My worst disaster was when I was rearranging my tank. I have a parrot fish that loves to hide in this log I have in the tank. I picked it up, shook him out ( or so I thought ) and sat the log onto the floor. I started the rearranging process and suddenly realized I did not have a parrot fish in the tank. The time lapse had to be about 3 minutes or so and it felt like 3 hours! I grabbed up the log and threw it in the tank and sure enough here comes the parrot swimming out! Scared me to death!!! This has been about 3 months ago and he is fine.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

Well i have one and ive only been in the hobby since the start of the month, set up one of my parents old (25 years sitting dry) 29 gallon tanks, checked for leaks and none i could find so did the peatmoss, sand, gravel method planted tank and all started the cycle using fish flakes, 9 days in im sitting in my room with my girlfrind and here, drip........ drip..... drip.... i say oh shiznit look around and sucker sprung a leak, so needless to say i saved the plants, but the gravel and everything got mixed together in the emergency evacuation and ended up with anew tank the next day starting alllll over except for 10 gallons of the old tank water and the filter lol so thats my story luckily very minumal water leaked out cuz i was there to hear it!


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

nothing major has ever happened to me at all with any fish tank ive owned except for the occasional dead fish, but this is my first big tank (50 gallon long) and im terrified the tank will crack and burst


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Jack Harkness said:


> nothing major has ever happened to me at all with any fish tank ive owned except for the occasional dead fish, but this is my first big tank (50 gallon long) and im terrified the tank will crack and burst


That's what the plastic caps on top and bottom, and the silicon caulking are good for. The glass is super tough, so no worries there. I would worry more about your stand breaking than the tank.


----------



## Jack Harkness (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> That's what the plastic caps on top and bottom, and the silicon caulking are good for. The glass is super tough, so no worries there. I would worry more about your stand breaking than the tank.


haha, yeah, thats why i went to home depot and bought 8 2x4's to support it and so far, no problems


----------

